# Does someone knows about DILLION'S guitars?



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi!
I would like to know if someone knows about DILLION'S electric guitars.
I think they are makin copies of "classic" electric guitar...the one i saw was a MOSRITE copy.
Any input would be appreciate.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well if you have questions about them google "Jsd guitar shack". He's a forumite over on Harmony Central, and he's always advertising his stuff over there. His moniker over there is something similiar like JSDGuitars or something. If I was looking at Dillion guitars, I would definitely start with him.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The few I have played were really nice guitars. My buddy has a model that is like a Jazzmaster but with P-90's and it's a fantastic guitar.

The models at JD's make me drool. They are more a mid-price level guitar now than a budget model (mainly because budget guitars have dropped to insanely low prices), but based on the specs, they are a great value. EG as far as set neck, LP jr copies go, I haven't seen one with better looks or better specs for the price.

He's an active poster on this forum, so I can't imagine there would be an issue linking to his store. Here is a link right to the Dillion section.

http://www.jsdguitarshack.com/dillion_guitars/dillion_electric_guitars.html

He also has a thread on here somewhere where he posts updates on what he's carrying. I am sure you could ask him questions there. I have contacted him in the past and he's very helpful. Unfortunately, the budget tightened up everytime I was about to pull the trigger. I have wanted one of the Dillion LP Jr's he sells for a couple of years now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've played 1 diliion, it's a decent instrument. PRS copy, stock pickups. Nice neck, solid sound, and it doesn't feel like it'll die on you any time soon.

I would get a dillion if I found one I liked


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah,The model i'm after is the "Mosrite" copy..is the DMG-75T,from there EPIC series...I was just wondering about there tremolo system and bridge,
they call it the Dillion vibra-tone?? and the bridge a roller-matic?Even there web site is weak on info...
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

I was curious about this company as well. From what I've read there's a Dillion in the US and here in Canada, but they are not affiliated with one another (they WERE, but they split up a few years ago). Both of them make LP copies but the Canadian market ones look much closer to the real thing compared to the American one. I've played one in a local store and they seem solid, just change the pups out and you're good!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Not a Mosrite copy, but I have two Dillions. One is a PRS clone and the other is a rosewood Telecaster copy. They're pretty good, well made guitars.

Here's my PRS clone:










And here's my rosewood Telecaster copy:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Spankin Allison said:


> Yeah,The model i'm after is the "Mosrite" copy..is the DMG-75T,from there EPIC series...I was just wondering about there tremolo system and bridge,
> they call it the Dillion vibra-tone?? and the bridge a roller-matic?Even there web site is weak on info...
> Thanks
> Frank


I believe that is the tremolo system by buddy's has. He plays a lot of surfy stuff on the guitar, and the tremolo seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Well thanks for the input guys...really appreciate
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that PRS one is pretttty!


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

well heres the one i had in mind








And that why i was askin for the tremolo system..i mean WIGGSBY...or some shit..loll probally not that bad.. 








thanks 
Frank


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Well, I haven't seen that tremolo system before. But it's pretty cool looking! As a Ramones/Ventures fan I dig Mosrites and copies, and that is one cool looking guitar.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! Very steep string angle... the bar appears too close to the bridge. Depending on the set up the strings might rub the edge of the bridge.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

can you replace it with a real bigsby?


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Budda said:


> can you replace it with a real bigsby?


thats a good question...i guess nothing is imposible,but it will probally leave a few scars...unless it fit right in..like same screw holes and everything,but i dont think so.
Frank


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Well, I haven't seen that tremolo system before. But it's pretty cool looking! As a Ramones/Ventures fan I dig Mosrites and copies, and that is one cool looking guitar.


yeah! me two...but in fact i've never own a real Mosrite...only univox's and probally a dillion soon...but someday i'll rub a f%*kin bank and get myself a real one )
Btw have EVER play a real one...if so,PLEASE tell me about it?
thanks
Frank


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Not a Mosrite copy, but I have two Dillions. One is a PRS clone and the other is a rosewood Telecaster copy. They're pretty good, well made guitars.


That rosewood tele copy is magnificent. I saw that or one like it up for sale a while back...probably here or maybe on Kijiji. I thought if there was a good excuse to add a tele to the mix, that would be it. Very nice indeed!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

starjag said:


> Wow! Very steep string angle... the bar appears too close to the bridge. Depending on the set up the strings might rub the edge of the bridge.


I could be wrong, but I have a feeling that might just be the perspective of the photograph. The angle is indeed steep as you said, but I don't think the bar hits the bridge. It angles just to the side of it. If the photo was taken from head on, instead of the angle, I think it would show that.

WHat I am curious about is how you would ever put the guitar in a case? I don't think that bar can be turned right around so sit flush against the bridge (too angled) and even if it could, it looks like it would stick out past the body? It looks like there is no way to put it so that it would fit in a case.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Spankin Allison said:


> thats a good question...i guess nothing is imposible,but it will probally leave a few scars...unless it fit right in..like same screw holes and everything,but i dont think so.
> Frank


Yes, a Bigsby B5 with proper distance from the bridge. The screw holes should be small, so no major scars left. If you are removing the Wigsby, I guess you could also go with a wrap-around bridge (if the studs are standard) or a stop-tail.

Macaulay's Music in Cambridge, ON has many Dillions in stock in case you are close by and would like to play a few. I am not sure how the prices compare with the Guitar Shack. They certainly look good, but they feel a bit plasticky. I did not play them at all though.


----------



## 101Volts (Oct 7, 2009)

Are you looking for a Mosrite copy?


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

101Volts said:


> Are you looking for a Mosrite copy?


Yeah...or a real one if affordable,but they sells for crazy money
thanks
Frank


----------



## 101Volts (Oct 7, 2009)

Spankin Allison said:


> Yeah...or a real one if affordable,but they sells for crazy money
> thanks
> Frank


Well are you looking for a Mosrite tone? Dillion, Eastwood and Univox may have the shape but they don't have the sound. The best one around (And it gets praised like crazy) Is Hallmark's 60 Custom. It has the vibe, the tone and has a slightly bigger neck than a Mo'. The pickups are potted too which reduces squealing. (Vintage Mosrite pups weren't potted)










$900, Comes with a case that would normally cost $100 or $130.

http://www.hallmarkguitars.com/

Ask about it on the Mosrite Forum (Google it) If you want a Mosrite Enthusiast's opinion.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

101Volts said:


> Well are you looking for a Mosrite tone? Dillion, Eastwood and Univox may have the shape but they don't have the sound. The best one around (And it gets praised like crazy) Is Hallmark's 60 Custom. It has the vibe, the tone and has a slightly bigger neck than a Mo'. The pickups are potted too which reduces squealing. (Vintage Mosrite pups weren't potted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well do you know what's the model name...because the only one i saw that looked like a mosrite was the 59'custom...for 1500$ to PRE-order.
But the pic of Adam West with the batman guitar looks cool.lollll
Thanks
Frank


----------



## 101Volts (Oct 7, 2009)

Spankin Allison said:


> Well do you know what's the model name...because the only one i saw that looked like a mosrite was the 59'custom...for 1500$ to PRE-order.
> But the pic of Adam West with the batman guitar looks cool.lollll
> Thanks
> Frank


Yes, The 60 Custom. The 59 Custom is more like a "Mosrite Prototype" Model.

- 101Volts


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

humm unfortunaly..that what i looove about the real mosrite..there slim neck,thin fretlines and narrow neck.
I should definitely save my money and get the real shit!!Plus ALL copies i've tried and hear did not really nailed the mosrite tone...even the hallmark,whatever pepole said, on whatever forum....
thanks
Frank


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

1PUTTS said:


> That rosewood tele copy is magnificent. I saw that or one like it up for sale a while back...probably here or maybe on Kijiji. I thought if there was a good excuse to add a tele to the mix, that would be it. Very nice indeed!


I agree, quite drool worthy!


----------



## 101Volts (Oct 7, 2009)

Spankin Allison said:


> humm unfortunaly..that what i looove about the real mosrite..there slim neck,thin fretlines and narrow neck.
> I should definitely save my money and get the real shit!!Plus ALL copies i've tried and hear did not really nailed the mosrite tone...even the hallmark,whatever pepole said, on whatever forum....
> thanks
> Frank


Yeah, I thought of getting a copy but then decided to get a real one myself. (I don't have one yet) You should join the Mosrite forum.

- 101Volts


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah..count me in )
thanks
Frank


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've seen the DXC58 LPJr...has anyone played one? the way i understand it is that its chinese...but is it any good??


----------

